# Jedermann-Rennen 2010



## Twenty-1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand, wo ich Infos über Jedermann-Rennen 2010 finde? Bevorzugt im Raum NRW; alles andere wird aber auch gerne zur Kenntnis genommen...

Merci


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2009)

rennen:

www.riegelhof-racing.de

www.challengge4mtb.de

jedermann:

www.jedermanntermine.de

www.rad-net.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut aus HH (18. Oktober 2009)

Im Norden:

MTB-Rennen

und

Cross-Rennen, bei denen MTB zugelassen sind


----------



## Dicke Wade (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn du keine lizenz hast, kannst du bei jeden rennen teilnehmen, außer offiziellen meisterschaften der verbände.


----------



## tvaellen (19. Oktober 2009)

die besten Jedermänner-Serie gibt es hier 
http://www.cycling-cup.de
zumindest 2 davon werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Oktober 2009)

vertue ich mich oder sind das alles rennrad-veranstaltungen?


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Oktober 2009)

ja, dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. ein abtrünniger. und das im mtb forum . steinigt ihn


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2009)

die suche nach jedermann-rennen ist ja auch nicht sehr präzise.


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Oktober 2009)

es werden doch unzählige rennen hier im forum angeboten oder drauf aufmerksam gemacht oder vorgestellt. einfach nur augen auf machen. kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die suche nach jedermann-rennen ist ja auch nicht sehr präzise.



ich dachte, da es sich hier um ein überwiegendes MOUNTAINBIKE-forum handelt, dass die frage gut zu verstehen wäre... 

ich werde, wenn ich mir demnächst ein brötchen bestelle auch die gewüschte mehlsorte angeben...  



ansonsten aber danke für die links...


----------



## uwero (24. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> rennen:
> 
> www.riegelhof-racing.de
> 
> ...




Dies ist die richtige Adresse: www.challenge4mtb.de. In 2010 wird es voraussichtlich wieder 9-10 Rennen in Raum Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen geben. Später mehr, viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2009)

etwas vertippt.

aber mit etwas ideenreichtum hätte man das trotzdem gefunden. 


bin dieses jahr schon einige rennen der challenge gefahren und werden im nächsten jahr dann wohl mal in der wertung fahren.

super serie!


----------



## tvaellen (27. Oktober 2009)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> vertue ich mich oder sind das alles rennrad-veranstaltungen?



dann drück´ dich klarer aus. 
"Jedermann Rennen" ist die Fachbezeichnung für Rennradrennen der Nicht bzw. C-Lizenz Fahrer. 
MTB Rennen heißen entweder CC oder Marathon, aber nicht Jedermann.
Wo du die Frage stellst, ist nicht relevant. Bei RR-News gibt es auch Threads zu MTB Veranstaltungen bzw. Trias.


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Oktober 2009)

oh.. entschuldige meine unwissenheit...
ich werde mich reumütig in die ecke stellen und über meine unbedachte frage nachdenken... 
wie konnte ich auch ahnen, dass man in einem mountainbikeforum auf so viele rennradfahrer trifft???














ach ja... /ironieschalter aus/


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. Oktober 2009)

der gute alte bdr
@tvaellen: ma oder cc sagt doch nicht aus ob es sich um ein rennen für alle oder nur für lizenzfahrer handelt. sondern über die strecke. 
 es heißt dann:,, ein offenes oder für alle klassen offenes rennen''. oder es heißt: ,, für die fahrer ohne lizenz werden fun (hobby)klassen angeboten''. darum nennen sich ja soviele mtb'ler hobbyfahrer, obwohl es für viele von denen schon mehr als ein hobby ist. das wiederum ist der gute alte bdr schuld... aber das ist wieder ein anderes thema.


----------



## bergsocke (28. Oktober 2009)

eventuell hilft dir das hier weiter

http://www.mountainbikemarathon.de/


----------



## crasher-mike (31. Oktober 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> "Jedermann Rennen" ist die Fachbezeichnung für Rennradrennen der Nicht bzw. C-Lizenz Fahrer.
> MTB Rennen heißen entweder CC oder Marathon, aber nicht Jedermann.



Tausche das Wort "Fachbezeichnung" gegen "umgangssprachlich" und ich stimme dir zu.



bergsocke schrieb:


> eventuell hilft dir das hier weiter
> 
> http://www.mountainbikemarathon.de/



Klasse, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz W (31. Oktober 2009)

..und die Mehrheit der Menschen verstehen unter Marathon einen 42 km Lauf. Aber ich denke, bis auf einige Wenige haben schon verstanden was Twenty-1 meinte. Ich kenne "Jedermann Rennen" z.b auch vom Triathlon, aber in diesem Forum hätte er diese wohl nicht gemeint. Schönes Wochenende.


----------

